# Puto e cabrão



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Em que situações se usam esse vocábulos - puto e cabrão -, em Portugal, com significado de criança, o primeiro, e o segundo com de amigão, parça, colega, truta (?) ? Cabrão é semelhante ao Cabra nordestino?


----------



## Alentugano

Cabrão em PE pode ser ofensivo ou nem tanto. Tudo depende do grau de intimidade/amizade/parentesco e das circunstâncias, tom de voz, etc... em que é dito. Novamente a importância do contexto. No entanto, se você chamar cabrão a alguém com quem você não tem confiança/intimidade isso vai ser muito provavelmente entendido como uma ofensa. É como se estivesses a chamar-lhe chifrudo.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Alentugano said:


> Cabrão em PE pode ser ofensivo ou nem tanto. Tudo depende do grau de intimidade/amizade/parentesco e das circunstâncias, tom de voz, etc... em que é dito. Novamente a importância do contexto. No entanto, se você chamar cabrão a alguém com quem você não tem confiança/intimidade isso vai ser muito provavelmente entendido como uma ofensa. É como se estivesses a chamar-lhe chifrudo.



No Brasil, costuma-se chamar de cabra a amigos e colegas de curso:
Eae, cabra, tudo bem?
O que aconteceu contigo, cabra?
Poxa, não fiques brabo, não, cabra.


----------



## Guigo

Não é "no Brasil" e sim em algumas partes do país: Nordeste e Centro-Oeste (nem todo), talvez no Norte.


----------



## guihenning

Pois. No Sul não ocorre, de todo, que me lembre.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Guigo said:


> Não é "no Brasil" e sim em algumas partes do país: Nordeste e Centro-Oeste (nem todo), talvez no Norte.


  Em Grande São Paulo, há uma par de nordestinos.


----------



## jazyk

Não conhecia par como substantivo feminino. Ou será que foi erro de digitação ou se tinha outra palavra em mente?


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Em Grande São Paulo, há uma par de nordestinos.


ato falho, hein?


----------



## Alentugano

Não sei do uso brasileiro, mas eu diria NA Grande São Paulo, à semelhança DA Grande Lisboa, DO Grande Porto e por aí afora...


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

jazyk said:


> Não conhecia par como substantivo feminino. Ou será que foi erro de digitação ou se tinha outra palavra em mente?



Uma par (há uso em expressão: uma par de vezes) é uma grande porção, uma quantidade considerável.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também só conheço na Grande São Paulo e um par (de vezes).


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

jazyk said:


> Eu também só conheço na Grande São Paulo e um par (de vezes).



Pois aqui em São Paulo, par nessa expressão é feminino.


Alentugano said:


> Cabrão em PE pode ser ofensivo ou nem tanto. Tudo depende do grau de intimidade/amizade/parentesco e das circunstâncias, tom de voz, etc... em que é dito. Novamente a importância do contexto. No entanto, se você chamar cabrão a alguém com quem você não tem confiança/intimidade isso vai ser muito provavelmente entendido como uma ofensa. É como se estivesses a chamar-lhe chifrudo.



E puto como sinônimo de criança?


----------



## jazyk

Eu também sou de São Paulo.


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Eu também só conheço na Grande São Paulo e um par (de vezes).


Coloquialmente também se pode dizer uma pá de vezes (muitas vezes).


----------



## jazyk

Essa sim!


----------



## Tony100000

"Puto" é usado de forma informal. Se não houver certa intimidade com os integrantes da conversa, pode ser considerado um pouco ofensivo.


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Coloquialmente também se pode dizer uma pá de vezes (muitas vezes).


Ah, mas isso faz sentido. Já "uma par", nem por isso...


----------



## olivinha

Alentugano said:


> Ah, mas isso faz sentido. Já "uma par", nem por isso...


Concordo. Será um antonionismo.


----------

